# The muscle group you start the week with?



## seabee (Feb 5, 2005)

I want my shoulders to explode, so I hit them hard on Monday (after weekend off), because I'm at my freshest.  By Fri (chest day/my most developed part) I'm a bit fried...which is ok.   But, I'm wondering if I should do shoulders on Fri because I have 2 days rest after Fri.  What do you think?

 How do you do it?


----------



## BruiseKnee (Feb 5, 2005)

i do it the same way as you 
 mon- traps, shoulders
 tue- legs, core
 wed- back, biceps
 thu- chest, triceps
 sat - forearms, abs, cardio


----------



## kurjak (Feb 5, 2005)

chest/shoulders


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 5, 2005)

Mon-Back/Traps/Biceps (pull day)
Wed-Chest/Delts/Triceps (push day)
Fri-Legs


----------



## Cold Iron (Feb 5, 2005)

Back + Tri


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 5, 2005)

Chest, shoulders, and abs.


----------



## KarlW (Feb 5, 2005)

seabee said:
			
		

> I want my shoulders to explode, so I hit them hard on Monday (after weekend off), because I'm at my freshest. By Fri (chest day/my most developed part) I'm a bit fried...which is ok. But, I'm wondering if I should do shoulders on Fri because I have 2 days rest after Fri. What do you think?
> 
> How do you do it?


What's the rest of your routine look like?


----------



## Du (Feb 5, 2005)

Chest and Bi's on Monday for me.


----------



## sgtneo (Feb 5, 2005)

chest and biceps for me on monday which i look forward to

Neo


----------



## Du (Feb 5, 2005)

sgtneo said:
			
		

> chest and biceps for me on monday which i look forward to
> 
> Neo


Damn right.


----------



## sgtneo (Feb 5, 2005)

well for me its best day love doing bench presses for chest but seeing my biceps pumped up and massive veins all over them just gives me the urge to carry on

out of interrest how much do you bicep curl du510?


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 5, 2005)

Chest, biceps for me on Monday aswell.


----------



## Du (Feb 5, 2005)

sgtneo said:
			
		

> out of interrest how much do you bicep curl du510?


What kind of curl? barbell? bent bar? dumbell? hammer curl? preacher curl? preacher dumbell? I do em all.


----------



## Du (Feb 5, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> Chest, biceps for me on Monday aswell.


Ya know, youre a smart kid. Why do you like the Sox?

Edit: Im just messin around.


----------



## sgtneo (Feb 5, 2005)

dumbell, i do 3 sets on decline i think at 10kg and 3 sets of standing dumbel curls at 10kg and last set do 12.5kg

Neo


----------



## Du (Feb 5, 2005)

sgtneo said:
			
		

> dumbell, i do 3 sets on decline i think at 10kg and 3 sets of standing dumbel curls at 10kg and last set do 12.5kg
> 
> Neo


Well, I usually start with standing db curls, working up to 55x6-8 each side, about the same for single arm db preacher curls. 

Thats in pounds though, I dont do kgs or stones or litres or meters.


----------



## sgtneo (Feb 5, 2005)

thats about 17.5 to 20kg if ive done that right

i hate having to work out everything in both cause were metric over here

Neo


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 5, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> Ya know, youre a smart kid. Why do you like the Sox?
> 
> Edit: Im just messin around.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 5, 2005)

Chest Winter, chest back summer.


----------



## SlimShady (Feb 5, 2005)

I always do legs on Monday. Because no one else ever does legs on Monday, so the squat rack is empty all day long.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 5, 2005)

I go heavy on legs so I leave them for fridays, on saturday and sunday I'm still comatose from the legs I did on friday.


----------



## SlimShady (Feb 5, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I go heavy on legs so I leave them for fridays, on saturday and sunday I'm still comatose from the legs I did on friday.


 I go heavy on everything... I'd rather get legs over with at the beginning of the week.


----------



## sgtneo (Feb 5, 2005)

i leave legs till friday wouldnt want to put up with domms and general soreness all through week, atleast i can rest them on weekends and let them recover


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 5, 2005)

SlimShady said:
			
		

> I go heavy on everything... I'd rather get legs over with at the beginning of the week.



I go heavy on everything, but legs (Squats, leg press) in my opinion are more demanding than any other body part. 
It just takes away from my other lifts. Legs are my strong point also.


----------



## Tha Don (Feb 5, 2005)

chest or chest and tris


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 5, 2005)

sgtneo said:
			
		

> i leave legs till friday wouldnt want to put up with domms and general soreness all through week, atleast i can rest them on weekends and let them recover



I agree.


----------



## Tha Don (Feb 5, 2005)

sgtneo said:
			
		

> i leave legs till friday wouldnt want to put up with domms and general soreness all through week, atleast i can rest them on weekends and let them recover



same here, i could never work legs on a monday, legs are the core of all my main lifts and if my legs are sore then my other lifts are going to suffer, best to leave legs till the end of the week


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 5, 2005)

young d said:
			
		

> same here, i could never work legs on a monday, legs are the core of all my main lifts and if my legs are sore then my other lifts are going to suffer, best to leave legs till the end of the week



I agree.


----------



## sgtneo (Feb 5, 2005)

i agree because you two agree with me


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 5, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I go heavy on legs so I leave them for fridays, on saturday and sunday I'm still comatose from the legs I did on friday.


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 5, 2005)

Posterior chain and core.  I always used to do chest first, but this is something different for me, and I like it much better this way.


----------



## musclepump (Feb 5, 2005)

Chest + Biceps


----------



## Trusted Employe (Feb 6, 2005)

Monday
Chest, Tricep

Tuesday
Back, Bicep

Wednsday
Legs

Thursday
Chest, tricep

Friday
Back, Bicep

Saturday
Legs

abs everyday


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 6, 2005)

Monday---Chest
Tuesday--Back
Wedsneday--Shoulders 
Thursday-----Biceps-Triceps
Friday-----Legs-Forearms

Mon,Wedand Fri-----Abs


----------



## LAM (Feb 6, 2005)

BruiseKnee said:
			
		

> i do it the same way as you
> mon- traps, shoulders
> tue- legs, core
> wed- back, biceps
> ...



I would definetly not train the 2 biggest body parts, back & legs on consecutive training days.


----------



## Velvet (Feb 7, 2005)

Back and Bi's..while every guy in the gym is doing Chest


----------



## cally (Feb 7, 2005)

I am chaing my work out from chest and Bi's to chest and delts.

James


----------

